# Beef?



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

I have noticed most kibble is chicken or lamb.. where's the beef? Is it not good for chi's or dogs in general?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Beef is a highly nutritious meat for dogs. Why isn't it in dog foods? It's expensive compared to lamb/chicken. Most dog food companies just aren't that invested in your dog's well being...so, why spring for a more expensive ingredient?


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah, I see! Well I finally found one by EVO.. Nacho's got da beef!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah Evo has the red meat version


----------

